# Hurricane season



## ALLSKIING (Aug 23, 2016)

Hope this doesn't hold true


----------



## Tin (Aug 23, 2016)

ALLSKIING said:


> Hope this doesn't hold true



We have received some big ones just before the start of a La Nina. Irene, Bertha, and Gloria come to mind.


----------



## mriceyman (Aug 24, 2016)

Ya Louisiana and texas would be in a world of trouble 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Aug 24, 2016)

Wouldn't mind a few weakened storms up our way...would help the drought situation.


----------



## Jully (Aug 24, 2016)

hammer said:


> Wouldn't mind a few weakened storms up our way...would help the drought situation.



Yeah but not that storm weakened...


----------

